# Heat press temperature



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

While working on a new video for my series of videos that I have on YOUTUBE I was doing one called heat press temperatures and checking my own using a laser temperature unit that I bought from harbor freight. This unit is a simple device that has a laser light that you point at the spot you want to check. I set my temp at 350 degrees and waited till it stabilized and then I checked 9 spots going top 3 , middle 3 and bottom 3 which is actually the upper portion of a shirt. I found on my Mighty Press which is 2 years old that I had a heat difference from top to bottom as well as a drop of temperature of -5 degrees in the center of my platen. The surrounding temperatures were the top 3 were within 1 degree, the middle 3 were down 3 except for center which was -5 and then the bottom 3 were up 3 degrees. (353). So that said If I had a heat press that was 1. older, 2 bought used, 3 bought off ebay for low price 4, having problems with transfers sticking then I would invest in one of theses units. For 24.95 it was worth the price. I did not check to see if Harbor freight had a website as I bought mine from one of their local stores. I will be placing the video up soon after some editing. Lou


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

Were you having problems with your press to begin with?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

make_edit said:


> Were you having problems with your press to begin with?


Actuall no. But my business is going in new direction and I have not been doing a lot of shirts. I wanted to add this to my videos as I thought it would be helpful to all. The difference wasn't enough for me to have a problem with my transfers but it was good to know. Lou


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah that is good to know. I might try it myself.


----------



## cartoonasaurus (Feb 19, 2011)

Some 16 x 20 and 16 x 24 clamshell heat presses go to 750 deg. fahrenheit while most others are around 375-575.

Why would I need to go to 750? I am making sublimation t shirts and mouse pads and tiles. Probably more. I already am doing photos on mugs.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

A five deg. difference in spots on the platten of a 16 x 20 is not a problem. You also have a temp difference between when it clicks on to heat and when it clicks off of heating. My DK20 has a 7 deg. swing. I have never had a problem with either vinyl or transfers. Some people expect their press to stay at 375 if that is what they set it to. When you press a shirt for 20 seconds, you can loose 15 degrees into the shirt. Also not a problem.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 26, 2010)

badalou said:


> While working on a new video for my series of videos that I have on YOUTUBE I was doing one called heat press temperatures and checking my own using a laser temperature unit that I bought from harbor freight. This unit is a simple device that has a laser light that you point at the spot you want to check. I set my temp at 350 degrees and waited till it stabilized and then I checked 9 spots going top 3 , middle 3 and bottom 3 which is actually the upper portion of a shirt. I found on my Mighty Press which is 2 years old that I had a heat difference from top to bottom as well as a drop of temperature of -5 degrees in the center of my platen. The surrounding temperatures were the top 3 were within 1 degree, the middle 3 were down 3 except for center which was -5 and then the bottom 3 were up 3 degrees. (353). So that said If I had a heat press that was 1. older, 2 bought used, 3 bought off ebay for low price 4, having problems with transfers sticking then I would invest in one of theses units. For 24.95 it was worth the price. I did not check to see if Harbor freight had a website as I bought mine from one of their local stores. I will be placing the video up soon after some editing. Lou


 

Did you close you press then open and check the temp? i did it open and the readings are waaaay off.Want to ask before i call proworld.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Reyes said:


> Did you close you press then open and check the temp? i did it open and the readings are waaaay off.Want to ask before i call proworld.


You ae going to find a reduction of heat between pressing. This is normaL. Set your temps a bit higher to begin with. Also note that you should pre press. The moisture will also reduce temps so you may want to pre press all the shirts before the actual pressing that way the moisture will not help lower the temp.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Not to counter your finding Lou but I tend to disagree. Good to hear from you by the way. I just posted about the same topic in another thread. What I found is Harbor Freight's infra red gun is off by 15F to 16F too high. At least the two that I tried and wind up returning them. I trust a contact probe better than the infrared.

Here is the link to my post with picture of how accurate contact probe is:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p870206-post7.html


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Here is one factor with the guns.

The distance-to-spot ratio (D:S) is the ratio of distance to the object and the diameter of the temperature measurement area. 

So, if the D:S ratio is 8:1, measurement of an object 8 inches away will average the temperature over a 1-inch-diameter area.

The further you are from the target the wider the scanned area. 6" away it will scan .8 inches where as 20" away will scan a 2.5" area. remember it is giving you an average of the spot.

Clam shells makes it hard to read. 

Inobu


----------

